# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.16.00 Released- Discussion Here [UPD: Jan 24, 2022]

## mohamed73

*Added Xiaomi MI 12X, MI NOTE 10 etc models, Supported Flash, Factory Reset, Reset FRP etc functions! 
Added Xiaomi Module (Xiaomi/Redmi/Poco) Dimensity  1200/1100/920/900/810/800U/720/700 etc models, Supported Flash, Factory  Reset, Reset FRP etc functions! 
Added OPPO Module (OPPO/REALME) Dimensity  1200/1100/920/900/810/800U/720/700 etc models, Supported Flash, Factory  Reset, Reset FRP etc functions! 
Added VIVO Module (VIVO/IQOO) Dimensity  1200/1100/920/900/810/800U/720/700 etc models, Supported Flash, Factory  Reset, Reset FRP etc functions!*   *ADDED *  *XIAOMI MODULE:*
Need Auth Service (For Find Device is OFF)
Following Models by EDL Mode: *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager*
- MI 12X (PSYCHE)
- MI NOTE 10 (TUCANA) 
No Auth / No Credits *Following Models by Flash Mode:
Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager*
- REDMI K40 GAMING (ARES)
- POCO F3 GT (ARES)
- MI 11T (AGATE)
- REDMI NOTE 10 PRO_5G (CHOPIN)
- POCO X3 GT (CHOPIN)
- REDMI NOTE 11 PRO/PRO+ (PISSARRO)
- POCO M4 PRO_5G (EVERGREEN)
- REDMI NOTE 11/11T_5G (EVERGO)
- REDMI NOTE 9_5G (CANNON)
- REDMI NOTE 9T_5G (CANNONG)
- REDMI NOTE 10_5G (CAMELLIA)
- REDMI NOTE 10_5G (CAMELLIAN)
- POCO M3 PRO_5G (CAMELLIAN)
TIPS: If phone relock after network connect, need to install VPN and disable the xiaomi etc apk network first!
TIPS: Install the UsbDk before using for the first time (Home > Tools)  *OPPO MODULE:*
No Auth / No Credits
Following Models by Flash Mode: *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager*
- RENO 6 PRO_5G (CPH2249,PEPM00,PEPT00)
- K9 PRO (PEYM00,PEYT00)
- RENO 7 PRO_5G (PFDM00)
- RENO 6_5G (CPH2251,PEQM00)
- RENO 7 SE_5G (PFCM00)
- RENO 6 Z_5G (CPH2237)
- A95_5G (PELM00,PEHT00)
- F19 PRO PLUS_5G (CPH2213,CPH2159)
- A94_5G (CPH2211)
- RENO 5 Z_5G (CPH2211)
- A73_5G (CPH2161)
- A53_5G (PECM30,PECT30)
- A72N_5G (PDYM10,PDYT10)
- A72_5G (PDYM20,PDYT20)
- RENO 4 SE_5G (PEAM00,PEAT00)
- K7X (PERM00)
- A53S_5G (CPH2321)
- A56_5G (PFVM10)
- A55_5G (PEMM00,PEMM20,PEMT00,PEMT20)
- A93S_5G (PFGM00,PFGT00)
- A55_4G (CPH2325)
- A16K (CPH2349)
- REALME X7 MAX_5G (RMX3031)
- REALME GT NEO_5G (RMX3031)
- REALME GT NEO FLASH EDITION (RMX3350)
- REALME GT NEO 2T (RMX3357)
- REALME Q3 PRO_5G (RMX2205)
- REALME X7 PRO ULTRA (RMX3115)
- REALME NARZO 30 PRO_5G (RMX2117)
- REALME Q2_5G (RMX2117)
- REALME X7_INDIA (RMX3092)
- REALME V15_5G (RMX3092,RMX3093)
- REALME 7_5G (RMX2111)
- REALME Q2 PRO_5G (RMX2173,RMX2174,RMX2175)
- REALME X7_5G (RMX2175,RMX2176)
- REALME V5_5G (RMX2111)
- REALME V3_5G (RMX2200)
- REALME Q2I_5G (RMX2200)
- REALME 8_5G (RMX3241)
- REALME NARZO 30_5G (RMX3242)
- REALME Q3I_5G (RMX3042)
- REALME V13_5G (RMX3041,RMX3043,RMX3052)
- REALME V11_5G (RMX3121,RMX3122,RMX3123)
TIPS: Install the UsbDk before using for the first time (Home > Tools)  *VIVO MODULE:*
No Auth / No Credits
Following Models by Flash Mode: *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager*
- S12 PRO (PD2163)
- X70 (PD2133)
- X70 PRO (PD2135,PD2135F)
- S12 (PD2162)
- X60T (PD2085)
- S10 (PD2121)
- S10 PRO (PD2121)
- S9_5G (PD2072)
- S10E (PD2130,PD2130B)
- IQOO Z5X (PD2131)
- Y53S_T2 (PD2123,PD2123B)
- T1X_5G (PD2123C,PD2123D,PD2123E)
- Y76S (PD2156)
- Y71T (PD2102)
- Y74S (PD2009)
- V23E_5G (PD2126F)
- V21_5G (PD2083F)
- IQOO U3 (PD2061)
- S7E_MT6853 (PD2031E)
- Y73S (PD2031)
- S7E (PD2031)
- Y52S_5G (PD2057)
- Y31S Standard Edition (PD2068)
- Y31S_T1 (PD2068)
- V21E_5G (PD2102,PD2102F)
- Y72_5G (PD2069F)
- Y53S_T1 (PD2069)
- Y55S_5G (PD2164)
- Y76_5G (PD2124)
- Y54S (PD2068E)
- Y52_5G (PD2112GF)
TIPS: Install the UsbDk before using for the first time (Home > Tools)  *CHANGED * 
- Added TestPoint of some new models
- Improved "Factory Reset" function for Vivo Module, Fixed "Phone is starting..." bugs for latest version.
- Improved the stability of MTK Module Special tab functions
- Fixed Known bugs  *INFO * 
How to install "UsbDk" installation instructions：
1.Uninstall UsbDk Runtime Libraries (If installed already)
2.Install UsbDk Runtime Libraries (Home > Tools)
3.Reboot pc and then try again
TIPS: If you facing "There is a problem with this Windows Installer  package..." error prompted while installing UsbDk, please restart the  computer before installing!   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EmeGSM Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## azmax

شكرا ... شكرا
سؤال بليد !
هل يدعم redmi note 8

----------

